# Electrical licence.



## jaxs (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi please could anybody tell me roughly how long it takes to get your election licence once in perth? How long do you have to work being supervised ? 
Any help would be gratefully received .


----------



## benx (Jun 5, 2012)

Are you currently living in Perth?


----------



## jaxs (Mar 18, 2012)

benx said:


> Are you currently living in Perth?


Hi , no not yet we are awaiting for our visa to be granted its 176 , didn't know if we should do it there , but av heard of a course you can do here , but have heard that even if you do it here it still might not be enough to be recognised there !! When my hubby did his skills practical test they told him they had never heard of courses here that would help over there , even though I've heard of people paying £3,000 for a couple weekend courses in London !!! Don't know if they are lagit !! Thanxs .


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

jaxs said:


> Hi , no not yet we are awaiting for our visa to be granted its 176 , didn't know if we should do it there , but av heard of a course you can do here , but have heard that even if you do it here it still might not be enough to be recognised there !! When my hubby did his skills practical test they told him they had never heard of courses here that would help over there , even though I've heard of people paying £3,000 for a couple weekend courses in London !!! Don't know if they are lagit !! Thanxs .


Your husband could get work as an electrical assistant and then sit for the electrical qualification to Australian standard.
No license = no work

Depends on how fast he can learn the differences in standards between UK and AU.....

Look up TAFE courses - they might have a bridging course for UK sparkies somewhere that your husband could go to get accredited.

Hope this helps - good luck.


----------



## benx (Jun 5, 2012)

What are the average salaries for electricians in AU?


----------



## jaxs (Mar 18, 2012)

robboat said:


> Your husband could get work as an electrical assistant and then sit for the electrical qualification to Australian standard.
> No license = no work
> 
> Depends on how fast he can learn the differences in standards between UK and AU.....
> ...


Thanx's rob , yes we know he needs a licence thank you for your help we will check out the site now . Didn't want to spend all that money here and then find out its still not what they want in oz ! Think we will wait and take the course in oz . Thanks again for you help .


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

benx said:


> What are the average salaries for electricians in AU?


A trade qualified electrician with 5 years experience could expect to earn at least $50,000.
If you know refrigeration systems, HVAC and can fix problems you can double this amount.

But - you must be a problem solver, have a current valid electrical license plus other endorsements.


----------



## jaxs (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks again , my hubby been electrician for 20 years here but will still have to do course to there standards he is also fully qualified data facility manager , and data cable fitter , is there any work in that area at least he can do both !! Thanxs again robbot . Hopefully we will get there nxt year he's passed his practical and paper vetasses just re- sitting ielts he needs 8's across the board and keeps getting 7.5 for reading and passing the others , do frustrating !!


----------



## benx (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks robboat.... You see my trouble is that I have finished a highschool electrotechnician(computer and similiar) but I have never worked in my occupation, so practicly I don`t know anything have no expirience.
For the last 8 years I have been running my own business in building and construction and wholesale of food and cosmetic products....
So next year in February or May I`m going to Australia as a student and I`m not sure what course to choose The Diploma of Building and Construction or should I get back to electricity and try to finish a course similiar to my occupation...
What would be your advice? I want to go in Frankston or Dandenong at Chisholm institute.

Thanks.


----------

